# Using Sevin dust



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My only mousie was looking and acting out of sorts, and I thought it might be mites, but I couldn't see them. I was looking for the dark little moving specks. Today I finally spotted the pest, and it was a light beige, big enough to see a head and body, and to sort of make out the legs, though not big enough to see how many. I was out of Ivermectin Pour-On but had Sevin powder in my garden supplies.

I washed out his tank and it's furnishings with scalding hot water; powdered the floor of the tank, added bedding and it little more powder, then powdered Bud, brushed brushed him with an old soft toothbrush to get it in behind the legs, under the tail and up on the head.

He looks much happier and more relaxed and actually wanted to come out and play this evening.

My questions are: 1)What could that light beige pest be? and: 2) Shall I assume that, like with the Ivermectin Pour-On, it should be repeated twice more at one week intervals?


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Beige to red dots that u can see moving around are lice. I think I right in saying Mites are microscopic and can be seen by the naked eye.


----------

